# New booklet about NAMA



## Brendan Burgess (23 May 2012)

NAMA has published a booklet today which explains its role.  A good idea, as many people misunderstand it. 




Brendan


----------



## dewdrop (13 Jul 2012)

*Nama and appointment of Receivers*

In recent months there has been many Receivers appointed to Companies by U.K. controlled Banks. It seems they want to cut their losses . Just wondering are companies in Nama in a better position to retain control of their affairs.


----------

